# Horses hurt in trailer crash



## Penny Less (3 February 2015)

Two horses hurt when trailer overturned Lincolnshire. hope they are OK, Hope they aren't anyones on here


----------



## ROG (3 February 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-31116028

http://www.lincolnshireecho.co.uk/h...-near-Norton/story-25965552-detail/story.html


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2015)

Oh horrible horrible .


----------



## Boxers (3 February 2015)

It was someone I know. I don't know what happened but do know that they are all ok. One of the horses has gone to Oakham I think but will be fine. They were very lucky. This is every towing horseowners nightmare.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (3 February 2015)

Boxers said:



			It was someone I know. I don't know what happened but do know that they are all ok. One of the horses has gone to Oakham I think but will be fine. They were very lucky. This is every towing horseowners nightmare.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for posting


----------



## Fidgety (3 February 2015)

Oh god, I know that stretch of road so well, we used to live near there :-(.  My thoughts are with the owners.


----------



## MochaDun (3 February 2015)

Boxers said:



			It was someone I know. I don't know what happened but do know that they are all ok. One of the horses has gone to Oakham I think but will be fine. They were very lucky. This is every towing horseowners nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they all make a full recovery, what a horrid day for them.


----------



## Doris68 (3 February 2015)

Everyone's worst nightmare.  I hope that they're all OK.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 February 2015)

Boxers said:



			It was someone I know. I don't know what happened but do know that they are all ok. One of the horses has gone to Oakham I think but will be fine. They were very lucky. This is every towing horseowners nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

Glad they are all ok, I am too scared to tow a horse trailer since my accident in 1989 when the trailer I hired over turned.  It is so scary not knowing how the horses are, they are so lucky and someone watching over them.  

Thoughts are with all those involved get better soon horses.

Please pass on H&H vibes for everyone human and equine 


BOXERS


----------



## albertpetersson6 (4 February 2015)

Ohhh..that's really a bad news. Am feeling very bad after hearing this as I am a true horse lover. Hope they are out of danger now and  will recover soon. My best wishes will be with them...


----------



## RunToEarth (4 February 2015)

Horse is up and walking - no broken bones so that's good news. 

I wondered whether there was a fault with truck/trailer for them to overturn?


----------



## paulineh (4 February 2015)

Glad to hear the horses are alright now.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 February 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			Horse is up and walking - no broken bones so that's good news. 

I wondered whether there was a fault with truck/trailer for them to overturn?
		
Click to expand...

With mine it was driver error(novice trailer driver going to fast down incline on M4 and started to snake)53mph
Got worst no matter what I tried ended up facing the wrong way in lane 1 trailer on it's side.  My only thought is *she is dead* Only just picked her up from Wales  15 month old filly no travel gear, unbroken.
We never thought to thoroughly check trailer before we trusted them.


I hate seeing horse trailers going faster than 55 MPH  it so easy for that one puff to start the snake.With big trucks going past.

 Very relived everyone is ok, in this accident.

After this I also said I would keep a headcollar in my car at all times for emergencies.


----------



## fatpiggy (4 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			With mine it was driver error(novice trailer driver going to fast down incline on M4 and started to snake)53mph
Got worst no matter what I tried ended up facing the wrong way in lane 1 trailer on it's side.  My only thought is *she is dead* Only just picked her up from Wales  15 month old filly no travel gear, unbroken.
We never thought to thoroughly check trailer before we trusted them.


I hate seeing horse trailers going faster than 55 MPH  it so easy for that one puff to start the snake.With big trucks going past.

 Very relived everyone is ok, in this accident.

After this I also said I would keep a headcollar in my car at all times for emergencies.
		
Click to expand...

I actually do keep my mare's headcollar and leadrope in the boot since she was PTS.  It doesn't take up any space and given that I've met quite a few loose horses on roads over the years...

I do hope those poor horses are ok, the pictures yesterday showed one of them laid out on the road and it didn't look good.

As for towing, I once watched a large caravan completely pick up and steer a Range Rover on the M5 just near Bristol.  The caravan went on its side and disintegrated into small pieces (now you know why you can't travel in them!) and the towing vehicle went down the embankment.  Very very scary.  Luckily it didn't take out any other vehicle as the carriageway was quite quiet at the time.


----------



## Fidgety (4 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I hate seeing horse trailers going faster than 55 MPH  it so easy for that one puff to start the snake.With big trucks going past.
		
Click to expand...

I once broke off a journey up the motorway to call into the nearest police station to report a driver towing a loaded trailer who was doing way over 70mph in the outside lane.  Eejit!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 February 2015)

In light of this accident I was amazed/astounded when traveling back this afternoon a horse trailer over took me with too horses in.  Not out the ordinary you say but I was traveling 68-70miles and hour, I won't post the dash cam video of them driving past me  as it might be someone on here. It was a Nissan Navara.

I don't even go that speed with the horsebox sent chills down my spine when I think  of them braking hard or that horrid gust of wind that could overturn it.

 I do people take the risk words fail me ..................................

Anyone think I should give the footage to the police?????


----------



## stormox (4 February 2015)

I do-you could be saving those horses lives....


----------



## Boxers (4 February 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			I do hope those poor horses are ok, the pictures yesterday showed one of them laid out on the road and it didn't look good.
.
		
Click to expand...

One horse went home and the other went to Oakham. Looked like he had one foreleg and one hindleg bandaged, but I beleive he will be ok, just rather battered and bruised zi imagine.


----------



## YorksG (4 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			In light of this accident I was amazed/astounded when traveling back this afternoon a horse trailer over took me with too horses in.  Not out the ordinary you say but I was traveling 68-70miles and hour, I won't post the dash cam video of them driving past me  as it might be someone on here. It was a Nissan Navara.

I don't even go that speed with the horsebox sent chills down my spine when I think  of them braking hard or that horrid gust of wind that could overturn it.

 I do people take the risk words fail me ..................................

Anyone think I should give the footage to the police?????
		
Click to expand...

I think you should, the risks to the horses, other road users and theemselves are way beyond acceptable.


----------



## popsdosh (4 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Anyone think I should give the footage to the police?????
		
Click to expand...

Why? Its none of your concern really. If it was such a great concern why did you not report it at the time! Rather than ask others if you should on here. Have you  never broken any rules?
Maybe you assume this accident was caused by speed, its not always the case usually its inexperienced drivers who cannot cope when things get awkward. I have twice had trailers overturn when carrying cattle and both times due to mechanical failure on ifor trailers speed was never an issue one was on back of a tractor. Will never use Ifors again .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Why? Its none of your concern really. If it was such a great concern why did you not report it at the time! Rather than ask others if you should on here. Have you  never broken any rules?
Maybe you assume this accident was caused by speed, its not always the case usually its inexperienced drivers who cannot cope when things get awkward. I have twice had trailers overturn when carrying cattle and both times due to mechanical failure on ifor trailers speed was never an issue one was on back of a tractor. Will never use Ifors again .
		
Click to expand...


If everyone had that attitude no one report any dangerous/bad driving ever.  The police rely on us to report inconsiderate/bad driving and they act on it.  The same way we report dangerous/ near miss accidents when we ride out.

1     I don't have to justify myself to you or anyone why I did not report it straight away.  

2     Because I can ask on here there is no law against it.

 Excuse me where oh where did I say anything about this being speed related??????????   I said MINE was.

 The reason why I said in light of this accident, I meant because this accident has just happened and is in the news.  Why would anyone speed and take a risk with their horses,and I am sure other horse  people don't want to hear of another trailer accident regardless of how it happened no one knows what happened to this trailer and until the facts are given no one will know either.

Dangerous driving like the BMW tonight driving up the wrong way on M25 was reported as it could because it could cause an accident.  Which it did and the police were warned and tried to stop a major incident.

 We don't wait till an accident happens you have to report it before one does.


----------



## popsdosh (5 February 2015)

Just making the point why is it more important to mention it on here first rather than report at the time when the police maybe could have done something about it! The police will do nothing about it unless they can catch the person doing it.

With all due respect your incident is not speed related ,its merely your perception that it may have been dangerous and others will agree and some wont.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Just making the point why is it more important to mention it on here first rather than report at the time when the police maybe could have done something about it! The police will do nothing about it unless they can catch the person doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Not correct if you have a dash cam like I do and you show it to the police you can make a report give them a copy and they act on it



popsdosh said:



			rather than report at the time when the police maybe could have done something about it! The police will do nothing about it unless they can catch the person doing it.
		
Click to expand...

 Maybe just maybe I was driving a long way and did not get to my destination for a few hours, or maybe I had a yard to run and had to do liveries before I did report
it.


maybe the trailer was seen near my junction when I turned off, thus could not give the police a direction where the trailer went after it was off my dash cam.!!!!!!!!!!


popsdosh said:



			With all due respect your incident is not speed related ,its merely your perception that it may have been dangerous and others will agree and some wont.
		
Click to expand...


MY incident meaning my personal accident or this incident with this trailer??? which was speeding as it was traveling 70mph - 72MPH


----------



## popsdosh (5 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Not correct if you have a dash cam like I do and you show it to the police you can make a report give them a copy and they act on it Maybe just maybe I was driving a long way and did not get to my destination for a few hours, or maybe I had a yard to run and had to do liveries before I did report
it.


maybe the trailer was seen near my junction when I turned off, thus could not give the police a direction where the trailer went after it was off my dash cam.!!!!!!!!!!



MY incident meaning my personal accident or this incident with this trailer??? which was speeding as it was traveling 70mph - 72MPH
		
Click to expand...

They cannot use your dashcam as evidence of another vehicle speeding which is all you are accusing the other driver of doing or were they driving in some other dangerous way?  OK a lot of people would not tow at that speed however that alone does not make it dangerous .


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2015)

My trailer accident was with a huge stabling / carriage trailer it was in good repair and not long back from a service and having all new bearings fitted .
It was very very very hot the trailer started to swag caused by depressions in the motorway caused by HGV tyres I was thankfully going slowly between 45 and 50 it's thought that the snaking and the depressions and the heat conspired and one tyre came of the rim and went up the axle the trailer spun 360 degrees on the road and turned over .
Awful I have been nervous towing ever since .
I will always be grateful to the lorry driver who straddled the carriage way and stopped anyone else getting involved and for the young Asian men who pulled the sun roof off the car to rescue me the fuel lines or tank on the RR spilt and there was petrol every where .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			They cannot use your dashcam as evidence of another vehicle speeding which is all you are accusing the other driver of doing or were they driving in some other dangerous way?  OK a lot of people would not tow at that speed however that alone does not make it dangerous .
		
Click to expand...

I rest my case and  speeding is breaking the law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...public-evidence-motorists-behaving-badly.html


We beg to differ on this as I have spoken to them recently.  I rest my case now I have better things to do than to drag this poor posters thread in the mire any more and another H&H bashing thread.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			My trailer accident was with a huge stabling / carriage trailer it was in good repair and not long back from a service and having all new bearings fitted .
It was very very very hot the trailer started to swag caused by depressions in the motorway caused by HGV tyres I was thankfully going slowly between 45 and 50 it's thought that the snaking and the depressions and the heat conspired and one tyre came of the rim and went up the axle the trailer spun 360 degrees on the road and turned over .

I will always be grateful to the lorry driver who straddled the carriage way and stopped anyone else getting involved and for the young Asian men who pulled the sun roof off the car to rescue me the fuel lines or tank on the RR spilt and there was petrol every where .
		
Click to expand...


 I was lucky too, as soon as the trailer started to snake  lane 2 and 3 stopped so nothing went past and I will be eternally grate to the car driver's who helped us catch my filly and the driver who loaned us his tow rope to catch her with, it was awful I have been nervous towing ever since (though I do tow a caravan now and a  box trailer/car trailer). The police who helped us load her onto  Lambourne horsebox


----------



## fatpiggy (5 February 2015)

popsdosh said:



			Why? Its none of your concern really. If it was such a great concern why did you not report it at the time! Rather than ask others if you should on here. Have you  never broken any rules?
Maybe you assume this accident was caused by speed, its not always the case usually its inexperienced drivers who cannot cope when things get awkward. I have twice had trailers overturn when carrying cattle and both times due to mechanical failure on ifor trailers speed was never an issue one was on back of a tractor. Will never use Ifors again .
		
Click to expand...

Aren't towing vehicles subject to an upper speed limit of 60mph?  I don't know anyone who tows horses above 50mph. On my travels I was once behind a flatbed towing a double trailer with one on board, on the left side and the whole left side of the trailer was bouncing on and off the grass verge.  That poor horse.  There is an awful lot of ignorance about towing and I am very glad that the trailer test has been introduced.  Mind you, there is an awful lot of ignorance where driving is concerned generally.


----------



## stencilface (5 February 2015)

Ugh. Glad the horses are ok.  I've also been in a trailer accident when the grooves made by the lorries caused the trailer to snake and flip over taking the Discovery with it.  Horses were thankfully ok but that feeling of losing control I won't ever forget.  I never liked trailers before that incident, and won't ever willingly put my horse in one.


----------



## maj (5 February 2015)

vehicles towing trailers are only allowed to go a maximum of 60 mph and cannot use the third lane


----------



## Midlifecrisis (5 February 2015)

That road is a nightmare...so much traffic and usually impatient drivers trying to get past the slower ones..I hope every person and horse recovers quickly


----------



## Boxers (6 February 2015)

Good news. The injured horse, Costa, is well enough to have gone home now.

http://www.oakhamvethospital.co.uk/news/dramatic-horse-rescue


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 February 2015)

Thank goodness he was lucky, well they both were.  

Thank you for the update Boxer


----------

